# SQ 2002 VW Passat TDI from Estonia



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello.
I have been reading this forum almost forever, but had no reasons to post here... 
Finally I thought, that at least I will make thread about my daily ride.

Besides of the audio equipment (whick will be covered below) it has:
- chipped engine
- Koni Sport adjustable shocks and -40mm lowering springs
- badgeless grille and tinted windows
- tinted foglights with xenon lights
- LED sidemarkers and interior lights
- Audi S-line steering wheel
- Parrot handsfree + Garmin GPS
(more pictures)

*Audio consists shortly:*
- Pioneer DEH-P88RS-II headunit
- iPod Nano + adapter
- 12-disc CD-box
- 3 x Helix amplifiers
- SPL Dynamics HF-6.1 midranges in the doors
- Focal TN53K tweeters in the mirror corners
- JBL GTI 1500, 15“ sub in the spare tire fiberglass enclosure












*An now to the most interesting part – build pictures!
Front doors got layers of STP Silver Bulk and Spleen 04:*





































*Then we created MDF rings for SPL HF-6.1 midbasses:*




























*Now we need more "air" to speaker grilles, which were covered with cloth later:*




























*And finished door, where nothing seems to be changed:*










*Now it's time for the Focal TN53K tweeters*:



















*CD-box had to be hidden also somewhere:*




























*Here is how the enclosure was born:*























































*All the wiring was done as supposed to be:*


















































































*And now the real "pain" - the amprack itself:*
































































*Here is how cover and lighting was made:*


















































































*And it's 139.4dB alive!*










Who wish to have more, than 50 pictures which are limited per post, then:
Please check here!

Ahh, and by the way - the sound quality is really good, but there are some improvements I've planned to do:
- tweeters with pods to A-pillars
- boxes for midbasses to door, because of the 15" sub, we could use more midbass definatley, to turn subs and tweeters louder!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Very cool build, I like it a lot.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Great work!

Running active I guess huh?

Did you allready make some impulse measurements?


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes - running 110% active with delays and etc. Front soundstage is well focused, but could be better.
I think the tweeters need to mounted higher and angled better - now they are as "rule of thumb" facing opposite seats. Also, as they are low at the moment, the big bump of instrument panel makes some distortions.
But as you know well - those kind of cars are never ready and finished! 

PS. If anyone is interested of selling some pods to me, let me know...


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

I haven't wrote here for some time, but as I was left 2-nd on the last competitions in Estonia - I had to do something... 
So, I replaced some equipment and have been busy with installation.
The new headunit is Pioneer DEX-P99RS and speakers are HAT L6SE + L1ProR2.
I tried in between Focal TN53K tweeters with KRX3 midbasses, but they were little too harsh for everyday listening.
Although I got compliments from judges, that with this setup the stage is very accurate and image is detailed - but are lacking emotions and warmth.
Well - wi'll see how the new setup is judged! 
Will upload some pictures and post them here also during progress. Modified tweeter pod's are almost ready. Little bit of final touch is still needed, to be just 100% perfect.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Enjoy the tweeters...I'll be watching this thread for updates


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

What would be lowest safe crossover point for L1ProR2 with 360W RMS? I might not go that low - but just good to know...


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, can't wait to see the new front end, definetely will keep an eye on this...enjoy the L6se's!


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

anryo said:


> What would be lowest safe crossover point for L1ProR2 with 360W RMS? I might not go that low - but just good to know...


Go to Hybrid website. Download the SE pdf. Scott did nice writeups on the speakers.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Black05Hemi said:


> Go to Hybrid website. Download the SE pdf. Scott did nice writeups on the speakers.


Are you really trying to push 300+ watts on a tweeter? If your amp can deliver that amount of power, doesn't mean you have to.... I can't recommend that on such a tweeter... Just my $0,02....


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Woosey said:


> Are you really trying to push 300+ watts on a tweeter? If your amp can deliver that amount of power, doesn't mean you have to.... I can't recommend that on such a tweeter... Just my $0,02....


What are you talking about?


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Black05Hemi said:


> What are you talking about?


Sorry quoted the wrong message.. 

was a reply to #7 anryo


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

Black05Hemi said:


> Go to Hybrid website. Download the SE pdf. Scott did nice writeups on the speakers.


I have done it long tinme ago. He wrotes there:

_" ...the L1 R2 tweeter has a very
high power handling with proper filtering, and the L1 R2 diaphragm is much less susceptible to mechanical deformation than other designs, and yet yields a smooth response over the extent of its range.
Recommended Minimum Crossover Frequency 2,000 Hz at 24 dB/octave highpass. Max 120 watts_

So is it 3.15k @ 24db with 360W?


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

I don't know. That's alot of power to run to a tweeter. Just turn the gain down on the amplifier, and cross them no lower than [email protected]


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

Well yes - that's why I am asking before cranking it up.
For example Focal TN53K has got the same power and no bad smells coming out from it even with ~30min on full power. HAT can't be worse then that yellow Focal! 
I will ask Scott directly - in their forum I have also no replies yet.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Yeah I was going to suggest asking Scott...


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

I rechecked my amps specs - and they are only 210W RMS for mid and tweeter.
360W was for subwoofer...


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

Small update:
L1ProR2 are already in and adding another HXA-1000QX amp is an easy task, as it will be mounted ontop of first one.
As soon as weather goes to "plus side" here in Estonia, the install begins on HAT L6SE mids.

Quite on "interesting" SQ car, containing
Pioneer DEX-P99RS head
2 x Helix HXA-400mkII driving 210W RMS (bridged) per element for HAT L6SE + L1ProR2
2 x Helix HXA-1000QX strapped together driving 1100W RMS @ 4Ohm for JBL 1500 GTi


I plan on winning the top price on SQ and getting at least some "scalps" on the SPL side....


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks great... I got the same car as you. Our builds doesn't look alike at all though 

I got batteries and 2 amps in the spare wheel cavity, fuses and distribution blocks down there as well. Two amps and a huge vented box against the back seat. Your build looks more clean than the mess I made lol.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Good job i'm still watching keep it up


----------



## raresvintea (Sep 17, 2010)

Are the helix hxa400 heating, putted in bridge? In the summer no problems with the heating?


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

Well - if I listen at full power ~30min, then yes, they are overheating and switching off at the summer time. But I don't have any cooling made for them, which I plan to add soon. I hope then there are no such problems anymore.


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

I found Hertz HXS-380D woofer from Italy and as soon as it arrives here, I will also start building the doors for L6SE.
I am pretty excited about my new SQ/SPL setup and my purpose is to be 1-st in SQ plus to be in top 3 in SPL aswell.... 
With 360W RMS on JBL woofer I got 139dB - so with 3 times as much power and wioth more sensitive element (101 vs. 94dB) - I am sure, I can reach 145+ dB!!!
And all this in good sounding SQ car!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

anryo said:


> I found Hertz HXS-380D woofer from Italy and as soon as it arrives here, I will also start building the doors for L6SE.
> I am pretty excited about my new SQ/SPL setup and my purpose is to be 1-st in SQ plus to be in top 3 in SPL aswell....
> With 360W RMS on JBL woofer I got 139dB - so with 3 times as much power and wioth more sensitive element (101 vs. 94dB) - I am sure, I can reach 145+ dB!!!
> And all this in good sounding SQ car!


Just so you know, the real sensitivity of the Hertz sub is 88.7dB 1w/1m - Hertz never used the right number to compare with other subs. Even @ 2.83V/1m, the numbers don't add up. 
JBL's calculated sensitivity is 95.36dB 1w/1m - so the JBL is actually more sensitive than the Hertz. Try the Hertz, you'll see 

Kelvin


----------



## raresvintea (Sep 17, 2010)

Question: How do you connect rca cable to helix HXA400 while in bridge mode? Using Y adapters or what 2 from 4 rca do you have used? A picture would be great...

BTW very nice spl results! With a such stealth enclousure! I would want same performances.... You put a lot of power in subwoofer but the resuslt is very cool!


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

Well - if the the case with Hertz is true, than I am screwed... 
And yes - Helix is connected with Y-cable.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hertz might not be more sensitive but it might go lower...

Kelvin


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

But based on what, you think that it's not as sensitive, as advertized? 88 vs. 101dB is HUGE difference and some noname-chinese element can have that much difference, but Hertz? Even they are not Top-3 producers - they are good and reliable company. At least so far.
How about RMS? Are they capable of 1000W RMS as advertized? What kind of box you would build for them? I am using at the beginning 74L box, what I had for JBL.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

anryo said:


> But based on what, you think that it's not as sensitive, as advertized? 88 vs. 101dB is HUGE difference and some noname-chinese element can have that much difference, but Hertz? Even they are not Top-3 producers - they are good and reliable company. At least so far.
> How about RMS? Are they capable of 1000W RMS as advertized? What kind of box you would build for them? I am using at the beginning 74L box, what I had for JBL.


How to calculate sensitivity in order to get 1w/1m figure: click here 
The 1w/1m figure is calculated, not measured FYI 
The 1w/1m figure is the only way to compare 1 driver to another coz it doesn't matter if the driver is a 2 ohm, 4 ohm, 16 ohm driver - whereas with 2.83V figures, it varies... 

Hertz is a good company but it's just that, a company that wants to make money and it doesn't matter if they have to "lie" on their spec sheet in order to sell more goods. My opinion 

Will the sub be able to support 1000 watts? Yep, I'm sure it can if you're not crazy with the amp's bass boost... 

Based on the specs, I'd build a vented enclosure - your 74L is way to big for this subwoofer (if you follow what Hertz suggest on their spec sheet)

Kelvin


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

Hertz found it's place in the car and I am happy with the decision. Although I didn't had lots of time listening it - all I can say, that it is LOUDER! By ears only, I would say it reached around 144-145dB. 
It took 1100W RMS very well and now we have to tune the setup little bit, to match other speakers better.


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> The 1w/1m figure is calculated, not measured FYI


Yes - calculation gives that number, but how can we assume, that all other parameters are correct and only sensitivity is wrong...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

anryo said:


> Yes - calculation gives that number, but how can we assume, that all other parameters are correct and only sensitivity is wrong...


90% of the manufacturers lie on their sensitivity ratings - if they don't lie, they give a 2.83V figure which is also useless... 
If you don't think other parameters are correct then I'd stay far away from that brand 

Kelvin


----------



## Bacteria (May 6, 2009)

Great to see Estonians around here.  Anyways, great build! :coolgleamA:


----------



## anryo (Dec 14, 2010)

The car is sold and equipment is waiting for new car.
New thread is located here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nstall-gallery/165372-sq-install-estonia.html


----------

